

25% Layoffs At Seattle’s Zillow - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/17/25-layoffs-at-seattles-zillow/

======
timr
Redfin also laid off around 20% of their staff a few days ago:
<http://blog.redfin.com/blog/2008/10/a_very_tough_day.html>

